# Calling all Iveco Horsebox owners or experts



## Louby (10 May 2009)

I seem to have had loads of little things go wrong with my 'new to me' horsebox.  Its a 51 plate Iveco 75E15 and drives brilliantly but noticed the other day the oil pressure gauge drops to almost nil when idleing or when I stop.  Its just under 4 when we are driving along.  I tried revving it up whilst stationary and it goes up and down like a rev counter.  Is this normal?
Im sure it used to stick at 4 before regardless of whether Im still or moving. Ive recently had a full service and a new brake fluid pipe.  
Any advice (good news please  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) is appreciated.


----------



## PeterNatt (10 May 2009)

I would be tempted to get your mechanic to check it out as the last thing you want is the engine siezing up.  It may well just be the oil pressure sender unit in which case it is quick and easy to fix however if it is something else it needs sorting out straight away before you do any damage to the engine.

(Do check the oil level!)


----------



## Louby (10 May 2009)

Thanks for that, I take it its not normal then?
Its one thing after another and Im getting so fed up now.
Ive checked the oil level and its fine.
I did look at my hubbys shogun manual as he has the same gauge in his car ( I dont have one for the wagon) and it says idling it should be between 0.5 an 2, revs over 3000rpm between 3 and 6 so I was hoping it had always done it and I had just never noticed.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 May 2009)

sorry for jumping in on the post, i have an old iveco 0609, i am trying to source seals for the air brakes cyclinders if anyone has an idea help!!!


----------



## JS65 (10 May 2009)

ring this number, it's where i source all the parts for my old lorry they will send them out on overnight freight so you get them the next day. if the parts aren't right, send them back anf=d they will refund you straight away 0800 0435 122 

   Hope this helps


----------



## perfect11s (10 May 2009)

first thing I would do is change the oil and filters should have 15/40 in it ,  do  this first , then you know that is ok,    it could be the oil is diluted with diesel from a leaking pump seal  .sympton  is you  find the oil level goes up as you use  the lorry!!  it could be the engine is worn or oil too thin/dirty, sounds like the gauge is ok  and it will go lower at tick over that is normal. change the oil and as long as there is some presure when its running and the light is out I wouldent worry too much hope this is helpfull


----------



## Louby (11 May 2009)

Thanks for that.  It had a full oil change at the service and new filters.  Im totally useless mechanically wise but trusty mechanic said the oil he used was expensive and the same thats in my car (a golf tdi)  and I know thats expensive!!.  I checked the level before I set off as I noticed the gauge was showing a bit lower last time I drove it and the oils so clear its hard to see the level properly but I'd say its between min and max.
The light hasnt come on but the dial did go to almsot zero when I stopped and had hardly any revs.
It went up when I revved the engine.
I dont remember this dial moving at all before, it seemed to stay stuck at 4.


----------



## perfect11s (11 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for that.  It had a full oil change at the service and new filters.  Im totally useless mechanically wise but trusty mechanic said the oil he used was expensive and the same thats in my car (a golf tdi)  and I know thats expensive!!. . 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Oh that could be the problem ..the oil may be too thin!!!! most car oils are very thin like 5/30 or 10/40 this could cause your symptons  (the first number is oil thickness cold second is thickness hot)  your lorry needs 15/40 diesel oil you can buy it from truck places like fleet factors about £40 for 25 liters ,ask your guy what he put in


----------



## Thistle (11 May 2009)

Mine does that too. Mechanic said it was OK, will ask him again.


----------



## josiesmithuk (11 May 2009)

I thought rather than start a new thread would add on to this one. I have just 3 months ago taken delivery of my 51 plate Iveco. First few times out the passenger wheel was getting hot, took it back to the person that converted the wagon they put new brakes all round on for me. Went out yesterday, wagon drove fine but went we got to the show something was smelling terrible. OH seems to think it is the clutch?? Or could the new pads be settling in. I'm going to get someone independent to have a look at it for me before taking it back to the converters. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks x x


----------



## Louby (11 May 2009)

Thanks Thistle would really appreciate that.
Perfect11s, Im in an awkward position now, how do I try to tell someone who is a mechanic what oil should be in it.  He is coming to have a look tomorrow.  Mmmm, difficult.  He will definately not appreciate me questioning him over that.  Im sure he used a synthetic oil, saying it was the best and didnt need changing like the traditional ones do.  I think he put it in my friends lorry too a few years back.
Will it cause any problems if it is wrong.


----------



## Louby (11 May 2009)

Hi, Cant help Im afraid but I had new pads all round and didnt get any smells.


----------



## perfect11s (11 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought rather than start a new thread would add on to this one. I have just 3 months ago taken delivery of my 51 plate Iveco. First few times out the passenger wheel was getting hot, took it back to the person that converted the wagon they put new brakes all round on for me. Went out yesterday, wagon drove fine but went we got to the show something was smelling terrible. OH seems to think it is the clutch?? Or could the new pads be settling in. I'm going to get someone independent to have a look at it for me before taking it back to the converters. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks x x 

[/ QUOTE ] sounds like the caliper is seized or the  wheel bearings are bad get it checked ..ASAP... it is a safety issue.....


----------



## perfect11s (11 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks Thistle would really appreciate that.
Perfect11s, Im in an awkward position now, how do I try to tell someone who is a mechanic what oil should be in it.  He is coming to have a look tomorrow.  Mmmm, difficult.  He will definately not appreciate me questioning him over that.  Im sure he used a synthetic oil, saying it was the best and didnt need changing like the traditional ones do.  I think he put it in my friends lorry too a few years back.
Will it cause any problems if it is wrong. 

[/ QUOTE ]  sometimes a change to  synthetic is fine and wont cause  trouble,other times it can cause problems mostly in older high mileage engines because it washes all the carbon that has built up out and because its thin it is more searching so you may also find it  will cause it  to use/burn oil,  its also totaly unnessary in a horse box that mostly takes a year to do what a commercial use lorry does in a week...  best to use standard fleet 15/40 and change it yearly..


----------



## Louby (11 May 2009)

Thanks, wagon sounds just like mine. Old (ish)  and relatively high mileage.  Mmmm, got some tactful thinking to do.
Thanks so much


----------



## perfect11s (11 May 2009)

Your welcome .............    good luck


----------

